
USA to spend 500M on offensive and deadly Cyber Weapons [pdf] - vincent_s
https://www.fbo.gov/utils/view?id=185ca85709407f796ae81cb348f167bb
======
strictnein
Possibly inaccurate title? I see nothing in this that says it is $500 million
to buy "offensive and deadly cyber weapons".

It looks more like a requisition for staffing of management and leads to help
with (from the doc):

    
    
      This TO provides Cyberspace Operations support services to USCYBERCOM. 
      ...
      1. Cyberspace Operations
      2. Cyberspace Planning
      3. Cyberspace Training & Exercises
      4. Strategy/Policy/Doctrine Development and Campaign Assessments
      5. Information Technology/Communications (IT/Comms)
      6. Business Area Support and Project Management
      7. Engagement Activities
    
      The objectives of this TO are as follows:
      1. Define and analyze cyberspace capabilities needed and Cyberspace Operations to meet both deterrent and decisive National Security objectives
      2. Conduct planning, integration, coordination, and execution, of the Cyberspace Operations mission ISO the Joint warfighter
      3. Receive, track, and resolve cyber issues and provide input to the Commander Situational Awareness Reports of Cyberspace Operations 
    

Am I missing something? I didn't read the whole thing, but I did read a fair
amount of it.

~~~
sailfast
Nope - you've got it right. This looks like a typical operations and staff aug
style support contract. Didn't see anything in here about buying cyber
weapons. That said, C.4.2.13 Subtask 2.13 could be expanded to support
something like that with the "REcommend, develop, evaluate, analyze, and
integrate cyber weapons/tools/capabilities" line item. Sounds more like
"developing capability" instead of "software development" which can be related
to processes.

------
Floegipoky
For the second time in a century humans have developed a technological
advancement with the potential to change the course of our entire race for the
better and all those in power care about is how to kill with it.

